# The Fragrance litter are 7 weeks



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

THE FRAGRANCE LITTER 
JOOP

Hugo

Calvin

Estee

Chanel


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

I still want Calvin!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Again(deep breath) superdooperdoublitand troople with a quad-CUUUTTTIIEESS Chanel and Estee for me-sucker for a Blue(especially when she's sooo Nic like) and Chanel-coz she i also love Lilacs and she is MMMWWaaaHPics are not bad either-looks like you have an okay photographer May


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hugo is adorable - they are all super looking babies


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

cant make up my mind,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,think i better take them all,they are all so cute,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

love the pics and the names


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

They are gorgeous!!! Can I have them all please lmao


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

I want them all


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful bunch again May, how do you do it?!! Me thinks there will be many plots of kitnapping afoot!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Rather adorable!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I love the way you have theme's for kittens!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes-me too


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

My favourite is Hugo the Boss, and love his colour. What colour is he? its like caramel or something


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Ooooh! I've fallen utterly and totally in love with Estee! Fabulous pictures - and fabulous names too!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> My favourite is Hugo the Boss, and love his colour. What colour is he? its like caramel or something


Hugo is a blue point
Hugo


Hugo far left


AND THE 10 kittens


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm in love


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous kittens and great names too


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

What colours are they May? the caramelish one is intriguing me


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> What colours are they May? the caramelish one is intriguing me


He is a blue point, the pictures were taken with a flash and with the background being yellow it make him look a funny colour  
The same kitten is in the picture below (Far Left) you can see his colour better.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

What colours are they May? the caramelish one is intriguing me
__________________ 
Chrissy-please-wash your mouth out and behave-tut,tut and tutThere is no such thing as a "caramelish" hugo-He is a Beautiful BLUE dearDoes he look like the same color as Gaia








Right then


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

He's the same colour as Xito..here's a new picture of him


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> What colours are they May? the caramelish one is intriguing me
> __________________
> Chrissy-please-wash your mouth out and behave-tut,tut and tutThere is no such thing as a "caramelish" hugo-He is a Beautiful BLUE dearDoes he look like the same color as Gaia
> 
> ...


Gaia is sooooo beautiful


----------



## gib (Mar 25, 2008)

Aww, theyre all dead sweet. Hugo is a fab colour


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

trish1200 said:


> He's the same colour as Xito..here's a new picture of him


How cute is that little one, awwwww 
I just love blues


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

may said:


> How cute is that little one, awwwww
> I just love blues


Me too .....


----------

